# How good is NIT Patna?



## drgrudge (Aug 4, 2006)

I want to know how good is NIT Patna. My Brother got ECE there (AIR- 59k; TN- 1.5k in AIEEE) in the second counseling yesterday.  

*One thing that I noticed is they award BSc (Engg) only and not BE. *


He got 2 (maybe 3) options now:
1. Take up ECE in NIT Patna and prolly get BSc (engg) degree. Or hope that NIT P become a Deemed University to award BE degrees. 

2. Or Wait for a year, prepare for JEE/AIEEE and hope that he gets into IITs or good NITs. 

3. This option might be void. He already got a seat in Anna University in Petroleum Refinery and PetroChemical Engg. The dean did not agree to offer seat as he dint wish to study here and moreover he wanted to do aero in PG. Still the Dean might offer him seat if he requests. 


What you guys say? As we live in Chennai, we can't go to Patna and check how good the insti might be. 

How is the infrastructure and placements there? I check the website (poorly designed with Google Ads!) there was no info on this.. 

It would be of good help if anyone gives more info on NIT Patna and whether he would advice anyone to study there.


----------



## ahref (Aug 4, 2006)

Institute's website showing google ad, I think that will be their major source of income. No use of sending your bro their.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 4, 2006)

^^ 
That's what I was wondering! 


 If I'm correct even BITS,Pilani offer BSc degree and not BE. 

Any more suggestions? Is it really good studying there?


----------



## Sykora (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, but you're in for a tough time. I had NIT Patna CSE as a choice through first phase counselling, but conciously chose against it. I haven't been there, but by reputation it's not such a good place to study. This means he won't learn anything, unless he tries by himself. Placements are almost the same story. I recommend against it. On the other hand, unless people go to Patna, it won't become any better. Sorry, I'm playing both sides of the issue.

P.S Did your brother put Patna in Form 2? Why?


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 4, 2006)

^^ 
Yeah.. been a big dilemma for him. Even I dint want him to study there. Got to make hard decisions now and that too ASAP.  

He din't put in form 2. It was alloted 2nd counseling yesterday. 

Looking for someone who'll suggest as how good it is. Ppl who study there or live in Patna or have friends/relatives studying there..


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 4, 2006)

grudge, i do not have good opinion of Patna the city per-se.
you should try other state's NITs as far as possible. Getting into Nagpur's NIT would be cakewalk and the campus is huge and good.

take my word, the most important thing in doing engineering is getting into a * Good Engineering College*,


----------



## chinmay (Aug 4, 2006)

Grudgy, I'd strongly recommend your brother to decide against NIT, Patna to pursue his engineering. I have done a few years in that city and trust me, its not worth living there even if the University is worth studying. And I personally know that the University is not worth studying. If you are sane just forget the whole NIT, Patna thing 

What I'd recommend is, if your brother can manage and is comfortable with dropping a year and YOU or HIS PARENTS think he is a kind of person who can study his *** off with dedication he should definitely do so. If he dedicates one whole year its not too tough to get through IITs or good AIEEE institutes.  I said this because personally its impossible for me to drop a year and study for the whole 12th class course again. Though all my grades were below average this year I knew I'd do even worse next year due to sheer lack of dedication and computer addiction I chose to get through management quota in PICT, Pune.  

He also has an option of getting through management quotas if your family is ready to spend a considerable amount. I have an idea about it and you know my yahoo. I won't talk much about it here.


----------



## mediator (Aug 4, 2006)

NIT is very good,reputed . But Patna is worst b.ecause of its infrastructure nad security.
So I dunno about the teachers quality as its in patna. Overall I think its not OK.


----------



## WHYIWASBANNEDFORNOREASON (Aug 4, 2006)

> don't send your bro to patna..almost every bihari is badmash bacha and also riot happens there.


BTW when last time riot occured in Bihar. From which source you come to know that riot happes there and every bihari is badamash. This is highly unwarranted comment.

Please grow up and refresh your knowledge.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 4, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> don't send your bro to patna..almost every bihari is badmash bacha and also riot happens there.



Thats not true and its also racist. And the forum administrator once mentioned user comments relating to racism are to be immediately banned without any warning. Though personally I am a delhiite I have lived a few years in Bihar due to my father's business interests and I think I should make it clear that every native Bihar resident is as hospitable. loving and innocent as people in other parts of India. The reason I recommended against Patna was beacuse its not a very peaceful city and political corruption and violence has led to lack of infrastructure. Just that it'd be difficult for a metropolitin resident like me to adjust there.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 4, 2006)

OK guys, thanks for the suggestion. Forget the city as a whole, but even as a University NIT Patna is pretty bad? 


Another thing that I want to know is if anyone from here (TN State) got seat from 2nd counseling and I want to know their State rank &/ AIR.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Aug 4, 2006)

i think it would be better to drop a year than going for some place just for the sake of going. unless he wants to do mba. in that case ug prog hardly matters. but if he wants core job then drop a year.


----------



## WHYIWASBANNEDFORNOREASON (Aug 4, 2006)

> that's why you are banned for no reason(bad nature).i have edited my thread coz all of you have problem


Your previous post and this post tells how good your nature is towards a great state and their people.  You edited your post because you think we have problem and not that it was wrong and you still think that your comment were right.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 4, 2006)

Lol guys, I dint ask how good is Bihar as a state or whether it's worth living there.  I just wanted to know good is NIT Patna. 

Seems that he wont go there. 90% sure. Still if anyone feels otherwise, hit this thread up.


----------



## nishant_nms (Aug 4, 2006)

I am a student of NIT Patna. But not of engg but of BCA. I am in the last batch of NIT Patna's BCA program. See first problem NIT Patna has that it is not a deemed university. This means that all there cources are based on Patna Univ. syllabus and the degree is also given by Patna Univ. The infrstructure is improving day by day but still needs lots of time to reach NIT standards. And about Placements I cann't tell u much but as per my knowledge very few companies are coming but This year the number has increased. So it is upto u whether u want to go for it or not But it is still better than many colleges out there as it has got the NIT BRAND name and will get deemed status within a year and this will improve faculty, syllabus and infrastructure

@tech_mastermind btw don't create a bad scene here. I am not willing to start any flaming here and I think u should apologise. And u must know Bihar is state which has produced a lot more scholars than any other state has ever


----------



## swarupsengupta (Jul 20, 2007)

Hey u guys in which world u live and how backward u are, it seems from these comments . ya me agree that bihar had been a place of riots but its all over now. i dont belong to bihar but have been there and know how good is that place. the people those who speak against it are only superficial and don't have the courage to face it. i am not a memb of this society but i culdn't stand ur accusation so just signed up to post my views .

the people ther ar very good to deal with, at least much more good than many parts of india, only untill u try to disturb ther life. they are too cautious abt studies and its famous for its rigorous mental work not seen anywhere else. every child has a dream of being a gud person over there.infrastrusture in developing ther too!!

many of u have complain abt the university and type of teachers there but let me clr this that this university produces many IAS any IITians every yr !! how many other states have such a potency. 

lemme tell u that patna is not at all a bad palce to study. peole frm U.P. Bihar, Orissa, Haryana, Karnataka, T.N have come here for admission this yr
with superbe AIR of 2000,5000,7000,10000,etc.
the teachers here are very cooperative and most are outsiders and include south indian teachers as well
and of course bengali bihari etc teachers

u tell bihari teachers to be bad   think again, many of the IIT prof are Bihari only. Kota rajasthan,, Career point, bansal, these institutions known for ther excellence for imparting quality coaching for entrances and mostly employing Bihari prof and teachers

so please refresh ur knowledge, advance urself to the modern age and then post such comments   shaaaaaaaa


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 20, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> NIT is very good,reputed . But Patna is worst


Why are you forgetting Silchar


----------



## amol48 (Jul 20, 2007)

@drgrudge

Me too in 12th right now and my AIR Rank is 11k and MH-rank is 575.. I had got NIT nagpur EEE (Electrical and Electronics) but I choose CS in PICT , Pune over it coz I heard NIT Nagpur too is not that great than COEP, PICT Pune if you are considering for E&TC, CS, or IT....  NIT Patna is for sure in the bottom list of NIT's and I personally won't suggest you to go there. Instead go for Anna University as you said.

Offtopic: I heard our Prez Dr. Kalam is going to teach at Anna University.. gr88 then for your bro


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2007)

i would hv got CSE In NIT raipur patna  NIT silchar and NIT durgapur

all most all in the north........but choose PESIT in bangalore instead !!
its not worth it....they only hv name NIT but cant't be compared to NIT surathkal and warangal and trichy..

placements in those colleges are horrible....Google and Microsoft won't even think of visting them
but from my college every year 2 get into MS and 2 into Google !


----------



## amol48 (Jul 20, 2007)

@aks_win

Same is appliacble with COEP, Pune and PICT, Pune. Last year two got into google  and got a package of 12 lakhs..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 20, 2007)

I wd not recommend NIT patna either... I hav heard abt extreme ragging cases there and also the teaching wont be very good... also aks_win wich yr are u in???


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2007)

^^ ragging in PES colleges ?? not a chance.....PES group is very Strict !!
i will be now in 3rd sem !!! yeah !!! 1st two were horrible

  me studying Information Science...............lots of computers this year !


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 20, 2007)

^^PESIT is really a good college.What was your CET rank?


----------



## dhruba.yes.1 (Jul 3, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> i would hv got CSE In NIT raipur patna NIT silchar and NIT durgapur
> 
> all most all in the north........but choose PESIT in bangalore instead !!
> its not worth it....they only hv name NIT but cant't be compared to NIT surathkal and warangal and trichy..
> ...


 
do u properly knw bout placements..last year microsoft took 7 peopl 4m cse branch of silchar...jus knw b4 u speak!!!!chk urself if u dnt believ!!!!!


----------



## eggman (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW! Bumped out of grave!!


----------

